# Navigation Volume



## RonV (Nov 12, 2003)

I have a minor dispute with my dealer about how navigation volume works, and I swear it's changed for me since they replaced my (radio) antenna amplifier yesterday.

I thought that if you change the volume, either through the steering wheel controls or the regular volume dial, while the navigation voice is speaking, you change the volume of the navigation voice only. 

Change volume while radio on, navigation voice not speaking >>> radio and navigation volume change (i.e. overall volume changes, and nav volume is in ratio to overall volume)

Change volume while radio on, navigation voice speaking >>> navigation voice volume changes, radio volume remains the same (overall volume doesn't change, ratio of nav volume to overall volume changes.

I thought that this feature was a convenience that allows you to change the navigation volume relative to the radio's AS THE VOICE IS SPEAKING.

Am I right?

As a side note, in the course of playing with these settings, I've noticed that the "Navigation Volume" setting in the Settings menu doesn't actually change the navigation volume; it changes the ratio. If you turn the radio off while you play with this setting, you'll hear the voice saying "softer, softer, louder louder" without any actual volume change. But if you play with the setting while the radio is on, you'll hear the radio get softer as the voice says "louder" and the radio get louder as the voice says "softer". The actual navigation volume is constant, but it changes relative to the radio volume because the radio volume changes.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

RonV said:


> I have a minor dispute with my dealer about how navigation volume works, and I swear it's changed for me since they replaced my (radio) antenna amplifier yesterday.
> 
> I thought that if you change the volume, either through the steering wheel controls or the regular volume dial, while the navigation voice is speaking, you change the volume of the navigation voice only.
> 
> ...


What is the version of your Nav software? Let's start there. I'm going to do the test you outline with my car, same as yours, and see if it works as you say.

This Nav volume thing has been a major source of frustration for some users. When I got my car I did alot of research and corresponded with a few people who guided me to settings in the service menu. I've found a happy medium, I guess, but it certainly doesn't work as we'd all expect it to.

Maybe this is because we don't know how it's supposed to work! The manual that came with my car is for version 3/41 I believe and no updated manual for the most current software is available to my knowledge. I posted on another board back then and BMW NA e-mailed me to contact them, so I did. That was almost 2 years ago and I'm still waiting for a call back about an updated manual, either in PDF or print form. I wonder which version of the manual was shipping with '03 models with Nav? Anyone?

I'll let you know what I find out and which version of the software I have in my car. I updated it a year or so ago but don't remember which version it was.


----------



## RonV (Nov 12, 2003)

I don't know where I got the idea, but I went to the dealership and sat with a service advisor in a 2003 M5 with Navigation, and it works the way they claim. You change the volume, no matter when, the volume of everything changes. Not the ratio, the overall volume. Oh well.


----------



## swindonhost (Oct 26, 2003)

RonV said:


> I don't know where I got the idea, but I went to the dealership and sat with a service advisor in a 2003 M5 with Navigation, and it works the way they claim. You change the volume, no matter when, the volume of everything changes. Not the ratio, the overall volume. Oh well.


Did you ever get to the bottom of this

I have an X5 with the Nav set at minimum in the setup, I often like to listen to the TV whilst driving, however the TV seems to use a different audio circuit so I have to pump the volume up to hear it. (might be the DSP unit). Anyhow when the Sat kicks in te volume is too loud and starts to distort.

As for the DSp I have yet to find a setting thats acceptable. does it stand for "Doesn't sound proper"

Why cant we just set the Nav volume independent of everything else and leave it at that. :dunno:


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

swindonhost said:


> Did you ever get to the bottom of this
> 
> I have an X5 with the Nav set at minimum in the setup, I often like to listen to the TV whilst driving, however the TV seems to use a different audio circuit so I have to pump the volume up to hear it. (might be the DSP unit). Anyhow when the Sat kicks in te volume is too loud and starts to distort.
> 
> ...


This nav volume thing is a real PITA. There are 2 ways to adjust it - one through the standard settings menu (which I have tried and it seems to have no effect) and the other is through the hidden setup menu. I believe the setting is TP volume and it can be adjusted up or down.

IMO, the best implementation would be to have an adjustment on the settings menu that made the nav volume a % of the value set by the volume control. The way it currently works, if I have the stereo volume set low to have a conversation, the navigator chick chimes in and busts my ear drums. When I'm listening to the stereo at high volume, it drowns her out. Whoever made this design decision is a tool!

Now, I may misunderstand how it works, but like I said, I'm still waiting for my user manual from BMWNA. Until I see something in writing that explains it explicitly, I guess I'll never know. BTW, when mentioned at my first service visit, what do you think the response was? Everyone in unison now... COULD NOT DUPLICATE!


----------



## swindonhost (Oct 26, 2003)

jvr530i said:


> Now, I may misunderstand how it works, but like I said, I'm still waiting for my user manual from BMWNA. Until I see something in writing that explains it explicitly, I guess I'll never know. BTW, when mentioned at my first service visit, what do you think the response was? Everyone in unison now... COULD NOT DUPLICATE!


The manual is not much use, I Quote
"You can raise or lower the volume of the navigation instruction in relation to other audio sources. If you have in addition turned down the volume of all other audio sources to zero at the left hand control knob, the navigation instructions are issued at minimum volume.

To set minimum volume

Call up selection menu (info)
Select TP min with right rotary control
A selection menu is displayed
Select TP-Min + or TP-Min -
Press right hand button till desired volume is obtained
-9 to +9

The minimum volume is retained for all traffic reports

(I must go try this in TV Mode)

The Navi volume enables adjustment in relation to other sources.

And thats all I can find on the subject


----------

